# Chi sarà il prossimo Presidente della Repubblica?



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Napolitano è ormai quasi alla scadenza del suo mandato. Chi potrebbe essere secondo voi un valido successore tra quelli indicati?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2013)

Di quelli in questa lista direi Prodi...
Ma altri nomi fattibili ce ne sono?


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Di quelli in questa lista direi Prodi...
> Ma altri nomi fattibili ci sono?



Al momento i nomi che circolano sembrano questi. Comunque quello che secondo me che ha più possibilità è Amato.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Al momento i nomi che circolano sembrano questi. Comunque quello che secondo me che ha più possibilità è Amato.



Spero proprio di no, mister pensione d'oro è il peggiore di tutti questi...


----------



## Livestrong (26 Febbraio 2013)

Gianni Letta


----------



## tamba84 (26 Febbraio 2013)

dei nomi in lista direi nessuno.


----------



## juventino (27 Febbraio 2013)

Mi piacerebbe molto la Bonino, ma purtroppo sarà Prodi o al limite Letta (bello schifo).


----------



## smallball (27 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Gianni Letta


concordo con te...x me sara' Gianni Letta


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2013)

Berlusconi per il Colle punterebbe su Amato

L'Unità



Votate.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi per il Colle punterebbe su Amato
> 
> L'Unità



Amato è improponibile, lo odiano tutti i cittadini.
Di sicuro i voti del m5s non li avrà


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Amato è improponibile, lo odiano tutti i cittadini.
> Di sicuro i voti del m5s non li avrà



Se il M5S continua a non avere alcuna disponibilità, sarà, secondo me, la candidatura che metterà d'accordo PD e PDL.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Marzo 2013)

Amato sarebbe da 
Letta sarebbe da


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Amato sarebbe da
> Letta sarebbe da




Se Bersani si impegna ad accettare Amato Berlusconi appoggia il Governo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se Bersani si impegna ad accettare Amato Berlusconi appoggia il Governo.



A Bersani bastano i voti della Lega


----------



## Blu71 (19 Marzo 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A Bersani bastano i voti della Lega



La Lega non credo che voterebbe la fiducia a Bersani senza il si di Berlusconi. Io comunque continuo ad auspicare che il M5S si faccia carico di governare......


----------



## Nick (20 Marzo 2013)

Indubbiamente Romano Prodi.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Nick ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente Romano Prodi.



Dipende, se il PD tenta un compromesso con il PDL è più facile che la spunti Amato.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (20 Marzo 2013)

Se i nomi sono questi che sia donna, la Bonino.


----------



## tamba84 (20 Marzo 2013)

a parte la bonino mi van bene quasi tutti,ho riserve su prodi!


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Marzo 2013)

Lancio un nome: Roberto Benigni


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Lancio un nome: Roberto Benigni



Impossibile, secondo me.


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Impossibile, secondo me.



anche secondo me ma non si sa mai......


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> anche secondo me ma non si sa mai......




Io, sul serio, eleggerei Carlo Rubbia.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Marzo 2013)

Il presidente della repubblica in Italia non conta nulla, un inutile ruolo fittizio tipicamente italiano.


----------



## jaws (20 Marzo 2013)

Si dai Benigni presidente della repubblica, poi Grillo Premier; manca solo Celentano e siamo al completo...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Il presidente della repubblica in Italia non conta nulla, un inutile ruolo fittizio tipicamente italiano.




Clint, il Presidente della Repubblica conta eccome ma dipende sempre da come viene inteso il ruolo da chi lo ricopre.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Clint, il Presidente della Repubblica conta eccome ma dipende sempre da come viene inteso il ruolo da chi lo ricopre.



A cosa Blu, a sciogliere le camere quando è inevitabile?a fare il presidente onorario del CSM contando di fatto 0?
Non ha nessun potere chiave reale, ne esecutivo, ne giudiziario ne legislativo.
Un ruolo sostanzialmente inutile. 
E' l'unica cosa su cui Berlusconi ha ragione. Molto piu' sensata la repubblica presidenziale nella quale il presidente ha veri ruoli decisionali sulle faccende chiave, senza dubbio alcuno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Si dai Benigni presidente della repubblica, poi Grillo Premier; manca solo Celentano e siamo al completo...



Uff .. Hai un po' stancato onestamente ... Inizia ad essere un po' costruttivo per cortesia


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Marzo 2013)

Onestamente non ne conosco nessuno a parte mortadella, per me e indifferente ma non mortadella


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> A cosa Blu, a sciogliere le camere quando è inevitabile?a fare il presidente onorario del CSM contando di fatto 0?
> Non ha nessun potere chiave reale, ne esecutivo, ne giudiziario ne legislativo.
> Un ruolo sostanzialmente inutile.
> E' l'unica cosa su cui Berlusconi ha ragione. Molto piu' sensata la repubblica presidenziale nella quale il presidente ha veri ruoli decisionali sulle faccende chiave, senza dubbio alcuno.



....Clint allora come mai Berlusconi chiede un Presidente della Repubblica di area di centro-destra?


----------



## jaws (20 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Uff .. Hai un po' stancato onestamente ... Inizia ad essere un po' costruttivo per cortesia



Se ti ho stancato c'è una semplicissima soluzione, la funzione ignora


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....Clint allora come mai Berlusconi chiede un Presidente della Repubblica di area di centro-destra?


Si Blu sappiamo che Berlusca vuole andarci direttamente o indirettamente tramite un suo manichino per porre veto sui suoi processi in corso, ma per te è un ruolo decisionale importante nel quadro della vita sociale ed economica di un paese? tale funzione puo' avere rilevanza solo in Italia perchè c'è Berlusconi. ma io parlo di cose serie Blu, bilancio dello stato, manovra economica, politica estera eccetera eccetera.
Quale è il ruolo del presidente se non sostanzialmente quello di rappresentanza? nel concreto nessuno.
Napolitano ha forse il potere decisionale di Obama sulle faccende determinanti? direi proprio di no.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Si Blu sappiamo che Berlusca vuole andarci direttamente o indirettamente tramite un suo manichino per porre veto sui suoi processi in corso, ma per te è un ruolo decisionale importante nel quadro della vota sociale ed economica di un paese? Io parlo di cose serie Blu. Bilancio dello stato, manovra economica, politica estera eccetera eccetera.
> Qile è il ruolo del predidente se non sostanzialmente quello di rappresentanza? nel concreto nessuno.
> Napolitano ha forse il potere decisonale di Obama? direi proprio di no.



Il Capo dello Stato non ha poteri esecutivi, legislativi o giudiziari ma questo non significa che non conta nulla. Pensa solo al fatto che nomina 5 giudici su 15 della Corte Costituzionale e quanto questo influisce sull'orientamento che questa assume.


----------



## Lollo7zar (20 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Capo dello Stato non ha poteri esecutivi, legislativi o giudiziari ma questo non significa che non conta nulla. Pensa solo al fatto che nomina 5 giudici su 15 della Corte Costituzionale e quanto questo influisce sull'orientamento che questa assume.



in realta' ha delle funzioni di tutti e 3 i poteri


----------



## Hammer (20 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dipende, se il PD tenta un compromesso con il PDL è più facile che la spunti Amato.



Amato?!?!?


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> in realta' ha delle funzioni di tutti e 3 i poteri



Certo, partecipa ma sono poteri non suoi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Hammer ha scritto:


> Amato?!?!?



Giuliano Amato, proprio lui.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Marzo 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> in realta' ha delle funzioni di tutti e 3 i poteri



Ma non in senso stretto, nel concreto sono solo di garanzia, vigilanza.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Capo dello Stato non ha poteri esecutivi, legislativi o giudiziari ma questo non significa che non conta nulla. Pensa solo al fatto che nomina 5 giudici su 15 della Corte Costituzionale e quanto questo influisce sull'orientamento che questa assume.



ma si tratta di funzioni di fatto di vigilanza e tutela degli organi istituzionali, in cui lui funge in concreto da garante, poi nel caso specifico come dicevo in un settore istituzinale che non ha certo effetti sulla sfera socio-economica della stragrande maggioranza della gente, se non su quella interessata da vicende giudiziarie, siano esse civili o penali. 
Il presidente del consiglio ha molti piu' poteri concreti del PdR, il chè ne dica Berlusconi.


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma non in senso stretto, nel concreto sono solo di garanzia, vigilanza.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Clint, è ovvio che il Presidente del Consiglio abbia dei poteri concreti avendo egli la responsabilità di governare.


----------



## Albijol (20 Marzo 2013)

Voglio la Bonino, l'unica che non schiferei


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Clint, è ovvio che il Presidente del Consiglio abbia dei poteri concreti avendo egli la responsabilità di governare.



Ma non vedo appunto l'utilità di un capo di stato che poi di fatto non ha nessuna incidenza nelle faccende sostanziali delle vita politica del Paese, a differenza di quanto avviene altrove. Meglio avere un'unica figura che possa decidere ed agire (chiaramente sempre con decisioni condivise a maggioranza parlamentare chiaramente).


----------



## Blu71 (20 Marzo 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Ma non vedo appunto l'utilità di un capo di stato che poi di fatto non ha nessuna incidenza nelle faccende sostanziali delle vita politica del Paese, a differenza di quanto avviene altrove. Meglio avere un'unica figura che possa decidere ed agire (chiaramente sempre con decisioni condivise a maggioranza parlamentare chiaramente).




Ci sono molte nazioni che hanno Capi di Stato con funzioni solo di garanzia e/o rappresenza e funzionano bene lo stesso.


----------



## juventino (20 Marzo 2013)

Spero vivamente che non ne esca uno di centro-destra.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (20 Marzo 2013)

Opinioni, io ne farei volentieri, e darei piu' poteri al PdCM anche al fine favorire anche in tal senso un necessario snellimento burocratico. Poi va bè io ne sottolineavo l'inutilità a mio avviso, ma insomma non di sicuro il PdR il problema grosso di questo paese, intendiamoci.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Marzo 2013)

Ci vedrei bene l'azionista di maggioranza della chiquita


----------



## Ale (21 Marzo 2013)

D'Alema ce lo vedrei bene


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Se ti ho stancato c'è una semplicissima soluzione, la funzione ignora



Visto che sono moderatore di questo forum capirai che la funzione IGNORA non la posso usare quindi... ti ricordo che un forum nasce per discutere non per sparare a zero su argomenti a caso..

poi fai come vuoi ...se vuoi esssere utile a questà comunità con messaggi costruttivi bene , in alternativa continua a comportarti cosi e come sta succedendo da settimane gli utenti continueranno ad ignorarti perchè i tuoi interventi non lo sono .


----------



## jaws (21 Marzo 2013)

Bene, se hai altro da aggiungere fallo attraverso i mp però, qui si parla di altro.
Ciao


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Bene, se hai altro da aggiungere fallo attraverso i mp però, qui si parla di altro.
> Ciao


 [MENTION=451]jaws[/MENTION] le discussioni costruttive sono un arricchimento per tutti, le polemiche inutili non servono a nessuno.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Bene, se hai altro da aggiungere fallo attraverso i mp però, qui si parla di altro.
> Ciao



No forse non ti è chiaro che io non devo chiarire niente , da moderatore ti chiedo UFFICIALMENTE di essere costruttivo nelle discussioni.. non c'è nulla da scrivere o chiarire...

poi le opinioni possono essere divergenti o meno ci mancherebbe è il bello della vita... ma sempre se costruttive


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (21 Marzo 2013)

spero non un ex sinistroide come napolitano e scalfaro


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> spero non un ex sinistroide come napolitano e scalfaro



Per esempio?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2013)

sapete che onestamente non saprei chi mettere.. sono molto combattuto


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sapete che onestamente non saprei chi mettere.. sono molto combattuto



Non ti viene neanche un nome?


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ti viene neanche un nome?



zero , certo che tra tutti quelli che leggo a vedere Prodi mi si rivolta lo stomaco...


----------



## Mou (21 Marzo 2013)

Sarebbe dovuto essere Renzi presidente del consiglio e Monti presidente della Repubblica.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

mourinhomifottotuamoglie ha scritto:


> Sarebbe dovuto essere Renzi presidente del consiglio e Monti presidente della Repubblica.




Monti si è bruciato candidandosi.


----------



## runner (21 Marzo 2013)

tutti quei nomi sono assurdi

prodi...una vergogna per l' Italia

la binino....assurda

insomma non se ne salva nessuno!!

io personalmente vorrei un uomo di umanità e cultura che possa dare slancio all' Italia


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> tutti quei nomi sono assurdi
> 
> prodi...una vergogna per l' Italia
> 
> ...



Amici fate dei nomi....


----------



## runner (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amici fate dei nomi....



perchè?

che li facciano loro e poi darò la mia opinione

comunque Rodotà, Augias o Walter Veltroni per chi ha un' identità più o meno politica
oppure una donna come Cristina Comencini che la ritengo una grande!!

avrei altri nomi ma questi penso che bastino


----------



## Mou (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Monti si è bruciato candidandosi.



Purtroppo hai ragione. Non ho ancora ben capito perché sia sceso in politica fiancheggiato da due uomini di niente come Fini e Casini.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Se fosse vivo, in questo momento storico vedrei bene Indro Montanelli..


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per esempio?



dejan savicevic


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2013)

Che darei per LUI al Quirinale








Zio Ilvietto


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> dejan savicevic



[MENTION=425]dejanilgeniodomina[/MENTION] delle risposte serie sarebbero gradite.


----------



## runner (21 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=425]dejanilgeniodomina[/MENTION] delle risposte serie sarebbero gradite.



dopo le mie candidature si sono sciolte tutte le riserve


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (22 Marzo 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=425]dejanilgeniodomina[/MENTION] delle risposte serie sarebbero gradite.



Gianni Letta


----------



## Blu71 (2 Aprile 2013)

Secondo il Corriere della Sera Bersani vuole giocarsi la carta di Prodi al Quirinale per evitare le larghe intese.


----------



## runner (2 Aprile 2013)

ribadisco prodi berlusca o bonino e stavolta me ne vado davvero


----------



## juventino (2 Aprile 2013)

Visto l'andazzo credo proprio che alla fine la spunterà il mortazza.


----------



## Doctore (2 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo il Corriere della Sera Bersani vuole giocarsi la carta di Prodi al Quirinale per evitare le larghe intese.


Prodi e' il tappetino perfetto che serve all europa non all italia...Non mi dispiacerebbe la bonino.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

Quirinale: prima seduta elezione possibile dal 18

Ansa


----------



## Blu71 (3 Aprile 2013)

Carfagna: "Al Quirinale mi piacerebbe Emma Bonino"

La Repubblica


----------



## prd7 (6 Aprile 2013)

L'elezione di Emma Bonino al quirinale si gioca a 2,50, davanti a Mario Monti dato a 3,20, mentre Romano Prodi scivola a 3,80. Gianni letta puo' essere giocato a 4.50 mentre la Cancellieri e la Severino vengono quotate a 5.

Per quanto riguarda le opzioni più esotiche, Pietro Grasso puo' essere opzionato a 6, così come Dini e Marini, mentre Pannella, Draghi e Casini sono bancati a 25. Più difficile, invece, l'elezione di Silvio Berlusconi, che è quotato a 50, mentre impossibile quella di Dario Fo e Grillo, offerti a 101.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Aprile 2013)

Incontro Bersani-Cav, spunta rosa per il Colle
E. Letta: 'Pd sente la forte responsabilità che su Capo Stato ci sia segnale di unità nazionale'

Ansa


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2013)

Quirinale, ancora stallo, si cerca nome garanzia
Pd e Pdl cercano intesa. Tra donne Bonino in pole. Rispunta Amato


Ansa


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2013)

Cicchitto: «Violante al Quirinale 
Può guidare la pacificazione»
«Scrissi un libro contro di lui, ma ora è cambiato». Governo con il meglio di Pdl e Pd, a cominciare da Alfano e Bersani

Corriere della Sera


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2013)

Berlusconi: "Con Prodi è meglio andare tutti all'estero".


----------



## Blu71 (14 Aprile 2013)

Prodi: «Non ho nessuna candidatura al Quirinale, io sto semplicemente a guardare»


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Aprile 2013)

mamma mia,ho letto quei nomi(amato,bonino,prodi,marini e letta).Sarebbe bello leggere nomi di personaggi che non siano in punto di morte


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

Ora il segretario lavora a una rosa
di tre nomi: c'è anche Amato

Corriere della Sera


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

Presidente Repubblica, Pdl vuole Amato per abbattere Bersani (e spaccare il Pd)

Il Fatto Quotidiano


----------



## juventino (15 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Presidente Repubblica, Pdl vuole Amato per abbattere Bersani (e spaccare il Pd)
> 
> Il Fatto Quotidiano



Amato passerebbe alla storia come il presidente più odiato dagli italiani. Comunque non credo che il Pdl proponga lui proprio perchè consapevole della sua forte impopolarità. Secondo me vogliono Marini.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Amato passerebbe alla storia come il presidente più odiato dagli italiani. Comunque non credo che il Pdl proponga lui proprio perchè consapevole della sua forte impopolarità. Secondo me vogliono Marini.




Marini, a quanto pare non è gradito a Renzi.


----------



## juventino (15 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Marini, a quanto pare non è gradito a Renzi.



Renzi nel partito è isolato. Le decisioni alla fine le prendono sempre le solite mummie. Inoltre dopo le ultime polemiche con la Finocchiaro credo proprio che ormai la sua opinione non verrà più presa in considerazione.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Renzi nel partito è isolato. Le decisioni alla fine le prendono sempre le solite mummie. Inoltre dopo le ultime polemiche con la Finocchiaro credo proprio che ormai la sua opinione non verrà più presa in considerazione.




Renzi, credo, abbia 50 parlamentari della sua area perciò senza di lui la vedo difficile decidere.


----------



## juventino (15 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Renzi, credo, abbia 50 parlamentari della sua area perciò senza di lui la vedo difficile decidere.



Ammesso che restino fedeli a Renzi. Comunque fossi nel PD aspetterei a vedere cosa esce dalle "quirinarie". Alla fine nella rosa dei 10 di Grillo non sono tutti da buttare.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2013)

Ormai mancano due giorni. Dal 18 si vota.


Quirinale, Grillo: se Gabanelli dice no, Rodotà
"Il Pd voti il candidato M5S"

La Repubblica


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Aprile 2013)

Speriamo che percorrano la strada Gabanelli al Quirinale e governo PD-M5S.


----------



## Principe (16 Aprile 2013)

Che schifo


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Speriamo che percorrano la strada Gabanelli al Quirinale e governo PD-M5S.



...non credo che accadrà.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...non credo che accadrà.


Sì, inverosimile.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, inverosimile.



Ad oggi chi ha più possibilità per il Quirinale è Amato, forse l'unico che potrebbe farcela con una maggioranza qualificata.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ad oggi chi ha più possibilità per il Quirinale è Amato, forse l'unico che potrebbe farcela con una maggioranza qualificata.


Io non sarei contrario alla scelta del M5S.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io non sarei contrario alla scelta del M5S.




Tra la Gabanelli, donna stimabile e di grande spessore, e Rodotà però io preferisco il secondo perché lo ritengo più adatto ad una carica tanto delicata che richiede comunque una certa esperienza politica.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tra la Gabanelli, donna stimabile e di grande spessore, e Rodotà però io preferisco il secondo perché lo ritengo più adatto ad una carica tanto delicata che richiede comunque una certa esperienza politica.


Beh sì, mi lascia dubbi la Gabanelli giusto sull'esperienza politica.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Beh sì, mi lascia dubbi la Gabanelli giusto sull'esperienza politica.




Per me è proprio questa la mancanza decisiva della Gabanelli. Il Presidente della Repubblica deve essere super partes ma pur sempre pienamente padrone delle logiche politiche.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2013)

Se Bersani proporrà Giuliano Amato, i renziani diranno sì. I fedelissimi di Matteo Renzi: "O lui o Prodi, tertium non datur"

Huffington Post


----------



## smallball (16 Aprile 2013)

direi che Amato potrebbe avere la strada spianata


----------



## Blu71 (16 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> direi che Amato potrebbe avere la strada spianata



.......nel caso che Bersani voglia tentare un governo senza l'opposizione del PDL....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Aprile 2013)

Amato presidente sarebbe la cosa peggiore, onestamente non credo si farà; una scelta di questo tipo sarebbe un suicidio per il PD, ma anche per il PDL, perderebbero altri voti proponendo lui...


----------



## runner (17 Aprile 2013)

dissi Amato mesi fa

meglio lui di prodi


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Pd e Pdl vicini a intesa su "nome coperto"

La Repubblica


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (17 Aprile 2013)

Dopo la rinuncia della Gabanelli e di Strada, Rodotà ha accettato la candidatura del m5s, i giochi si fanno interessanti


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

*Amato, Marini e Mattarella* sarebbero questi i nomi che Pierluigi Bersani avrebbe fatto oggi durante il colloquio con Silvio Berlusconi.


La Repubblica


Corsa al Quirinale, consensi per Amato: 
ma restano in gioco *Prodi e D'Alema*


Corriere della Sera


----------



## Blu71 (17 Aprile 2013)

Chiudo questo topic essendo ormai a poche ore delle votazioni. Continuiamo a discutere di Presidnete della Repubblica nel nuovo topic 

http://www.milanworld.net/lelezione-del-nuovo-presidente-della-repubblica-vt6029.html


----------

